# Livery yards - Chorley/Preston area



## GreyGoose (15 January 2016)

Hi, I'm a regular using a different log on.
I may need to move yards  
I'm looking for a assisted diy/part livery for my 16hh horse.
Can anyone recommend places to go or places to avoid?  
Would like -
Floodlit school 
Secure tackroom, space to put things 
Decent hacking 
No bitchiness 
Good sized Stables

Many thanks


----------



## Janovich (15 January 2016)

have a look at Samlesbury Stables..... may be of interest to you...


----------



## Makemineacob (15 January 2016)

Roseacre in salwick (farm next to the canal), Run by mum and daughter, fabulous level of care, no nonsense allowed on the yard and everyone is lovely. Great school which stables overlook and good turnout.  One of the best yards I've been on in 37 years and reasonably priced. Always someone to hack out with too.


----------

